# Pay it Forward Challenge



## Drunks'Driver (Sep 18, 2018)

Hello fellow rideshare drivers. I don't know about you but it really annoys me that people, especially waiters and waitresses etc. don't tip when I provide them with my rideshare service. They work for tips and so do we. They get paid a low hourly base. We do not. We maintain our cars and pay for our gas and have a very risky profession as drivers. They do not. They are simply stiffing us and they know it but they don't care, because TIPS ARE ALWAYS OPTIONAL der dee der. I don't know bout yall but I always tip over 20% at a restaurant and a buck or two at a counter-serve joint for smoothies or whatnot. If tips are ALWAYS optional then that means they ALWAYS are. Am I right? We need to revolt! From now on if I find out my rider works somewhere in service industry, I will make it a point to go into their establishment and request them by name. I will mention that I was their driver at the end of the meal and then, yep, you guessed it, I will straight up stiff them on their tip. Fair is only fair yall. If we all did this en masse it might teach them a valuable lesson. Anyone else here concur?


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Don't forget to draw five stars on the tip line.

I had a lady who talked my ear off the whole way to her waitress job and then promised to tip in the app. Of course it never came. A few days later it was pouring rain and I got her again. I drove up and she tried to open the door, but this time it was locked. I cracked the window and said, "Hey do you remember me?" She replies, "yes its raining can you unlock the door?" I said, "You work for tips, right?" She looks perplexed and is like "Yes...." I tell her "so do I" roll the window up, drive around the corner and bill a cancel fee.

Got my tip after all and reported her to Rohit for making me feel unsafe by cursing me out due to the weather so we wouldn't get matched again. There's more than one way to "pay it forward."


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Let me get this straight. You receive a mininum trip from a waiter who doesnt tip. $2.75. Your version of revenge is to go to their restaurant and spend $20 (if alone) $40 if with hubby to teach them a lesson that you dont make enough money as a ride share driver.

Makes sense...

I see that youre in florida so that makes more sense, but I dont work for tips. I earn well over $25 an hour at minimum. I dont expect tips but I'll usually end my night with at least 10% in tips, some nights 20-25% tips. 

I dont believe tips should be a social obligation for any industry. If you go above and beyond, perhaps you'll earn a tip. If you don't, why should a customer pay more than they are required to?


----------



## Drunks'Driver (Sep 18, 2018)

Cars and their maintenance cost WAY more than bringing out someone's food. No I don't want to drive 5-10 minutes, paying for the gas, to take someone who doesn't tip, and often lies to my face saying they will, on a 2.75 ride. You sound like a retired person.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Drunks'Driver said:


> Cars and their maintenance cost WAY more than bringing out someone's food. No I don't want to drive 5-10 minutes, paying for the gas, to take someone who doesn't tip, and often lies to my face saying they will, on a 2.75 ride. You sound like a retired person.


I'm far from retired. I'm not saying $2.75 is good money and that you dont have expenses, I'm trying wrap my brain around how you think spending $40 to eat at the restaurant to teach the waiter to tip will actually teach him a lesson? All you're doing is spending $40 for it to fall on deaf ears or they'll just spit in your food.

I'd understand if your plan was to get a dozen eggs for the $2.75 he paid you, then egg his house, leaving a note to tip their uber drivers. Will probably have more impact as well..


----------



## gk08 (May 11, 2018)

I find that the feeling of paying it forward by giving generously to others in service, even when others stiff me is more rewarding than trying to get payback.


----------



## HarpAttack (Aug 27, 2018)

I had an airport run to pax's home last night and he tipped me $5 but then rated me 4 stars - assuming this was because I didn't have an EZ Pass to access the Hardy toll road. I'm mailing him his $5 back. I obviously didn't deserve it.


----------



## Drunks'Driver (Sep 18, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> I'm far from retired. I'm not saying $2.75 is good money and that you dont have expenses, I'm trying wrap my brain around how you think spending $40 to eat at the restaurant to teach the waiter to tip will actually teach him a lesson? All you're doing is spending $40 for it to fall on deaf ears or they'll just spit in your food.
> 
> I'd understand if your plan was to get a dozen eggs for the $2.75 he paid you, then egg his house, leaving a note to tip their uber drivers. Will probably have more impact as well..


Who cares if it is on 40 or 5? A tip is a tip, and apparently they are *always* optional. We need to pay it forward when people forget the golden rule.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Drunks'Driver said:


> Who cares if it is on 40 or 5? A tip is a tip, and apparently they are *always* optional. We need to pay it forward when people forget the golden rule.


Ok so your gonna pay it forward by giving their boss $40 so that they can continue to have a job? Are you not seeing the flaws in your logic here?


----------



## Drunks'Driver (Sep 18, 2018)

I'm not trying to put them out of a job, and my quarrel is with them, not with their boss. I enjoy eating out and always tip well. Just not to these schmucks, anymore. Lol. You are looking for flawed logic where there is none Steve.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

I find that my servers as well as Truck drivers tip and tip well and in cash.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Most restaurant workers make minimum wage at best. A lot of those people still think that Rideshare Drivers make much more than minimum wage. Why would they want to tip on top of that?


----------



## Mighty Mo (May 19, 2018)

I really have never understood the logic of "counting on your tips." or "working for tips".
Who in their right mind would count on anything but a sure thing.
I "hope"?! I get tipped tonight so I can pay my rent?
"Maybe"!? I'll get some extra money from strangers to put food in my kids and mine mouth.
Who knows "if" I will be able to keep the water/electric going?

I mean, tipping is great, I'm not saying let's get rid of it. I'm just saying, for heavens sake, don't count on it!
I don't tip, as a default.
I might, I may, Maybe I will IF, 1: I think about it, most the time it doesn't really occur to me. 2: You did a good job, and 3: I want to or not.

Anyone who relies so heavily on tips is only further enabling their own victimization and abuse from their employer.
I don't like being a part of that, but will tip if it meets the above criteria.

Oh and then I get tired of hearing people cry about it.
I drive, I also like when I get tips. But I don't care, and I sure as heck don't count on it.

Be smart, don't be dumb people.

And SteveK is right, buying $40 bucks of food is stupid just to prove a "point", try as we might, we cannot "convince" anyone else of anything, we only convince ourselves.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

If I visit an establishment where I have left a tip at the end of my visit and said establishment has employees that either I have driven before or tend to be the type to use RS I will write, “please don’t forget to tip your Uber/Lyft driver”. 

I do not “stiff” people. I have been known to remove a dollar or two or even three from what I might normally leave if service is sub-par.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-true-meaning-of-i’ll-tip-in-the-app.280014/#post-4246263


----------

